# Meat n' salad



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sirloin roast off the egg, slow cooked with Mesquite Steak seasoning. Horseradish sauce. Tomato/onion/calamata olive/feta/cucumber with mayo dressing served over shredded lettuce. Tasty.....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks gooood


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice. My father in law makes his Greek salad the same way.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sirloin roast..hmmmmm ,something new to try on the egg. Looks good Wade.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I drooled a bit, yeah I'm hungry and that looks good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good Wade!!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang you can cook too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

All's good until you got to the cucumbers. Can't do cucumbers.

Roast looks awesome.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, throw some pita bread on the egg and make a Greek feast!


----------

